# Overall Rear Wheel Width???



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

What is the overall width you have your rear tractor tires set - outside to outside? 96 inches, 102 inches - what is that width and how does it work with your disc mower conditioner and/or baler as you make sharp turns? Are you getting into the implement tongue (thinking 38's) ? What is the reason for the width you are using, i.e. row cropping, max trailer width, stability, wider to straddle windrows, etc?

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

My rear tires, on my mowing/baling tractor are set at 72" on centers, so 91" outside to outside, (18.4x30), and yes, I have to be aware of not turning too tight with the discbine! It will peel a chunk off a tire lug in the blink of an eye! Ask me how I know!  :angry: 

The last year I started mowing with the 5610-2, and those rears are 15.5x38 set on 68" centers. I need to run about a foot away from the standing hay, with the front tire, in order to get a clean cut.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Tractors are set at 60 inches for row crops. With the swivel hitch on the haybine its not a problem, but I run over the edge of windrows when mowing and on hillsides one side is on windrow. The best would be to ted the hay after that.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My two baler tractors are set to straddle a 5 foot wide windrow and have some room to spare between the tire and the windrow. The MX150 I know is set on 88" centers. The rake tractor is set to just get the tires inside 30" corn rows so I think it is set on 64" centers. If you are worried about the rear tires hitting the implement then the first thing you should look at is tractor drawbar length.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> If you are worried about the rear tires hitting the implement then the first thing you should look at is tractor drawbar length.


Tractor drawbar length on pto powered equipment is normally dictated by pto operating speeds(540 or 1000 rpm's).


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If the pto has a CV joint, which so many implements do any more, drawbar length as it pertains to pto operation is irrelevant. If the tractor pto uses a reversible stub the drawbar length will be the same for both speeds.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Drawbar is set at spec, and proper extension is in use! The issue is with the discbine tongue angle! One will notice that the new machines have an offset (curve) built into the tongue.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> If the pto has a CV joint, which so many implements do any more, drawbar length as it pertains to pto operation is irrelevant. If the tractor pto uses a reversible stub the drawbar length will be the same for both speeds.


Is that how the newer tractors are? When we switch pto shafts drawbar got changed for the speed in use.



Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Drawbar is set at spec, and proper extension is in use! The issue is with the discbine tongue angle! One will notice that the new machines have an offset (curve) built into the tongue.


That is my biggest issue with the new discbines. Next one will be mid pivot. make a hard left off the road into the drive way and I swing it out while turning to minimize catching. Doesn't help that the new holland's wheels sit back so far in relation to the drawbar.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies - much appreciated!


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I run 5 ft wide round bales so I run 60 inches on the inside of the rear wheels, then center the fronts on the back tires. I think it is pretty close to 96 outside, with 18.4 tires. I haul mine so I don't want tires hanging off the trailer if I can help it.

One luxury of running a mfwd tractor is you can set the stops so you can't turn as short. I believe a cv joint is good for 75 degrees ish? Less makes them last longer. The old newholland 851 round balers had the short drive shaft with 2 regular joints, and they would cancel each other turning more then 50 degrees ish. Cheaper then buying a cv joint for sure!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

My JD6115M has 18.4-34s and they are set to the max 74-center to center, 95 on the outside. Fronts aligned with inside tread. No issues with cutting, rolling with a 457 or square baling with NH570


----------

